# SUCHE jemand der mich werben möchte!



## rumbleinthejungle (6. September 2016)

Hallo, wie schon beschrieben suche ich jemanden der mich werben möchte und hochzieht.

Gerne auch 2-3 Chars, dabei müssen die wenn wir noch ein 2. und 3. Char leveln nicht ebenfalls Level 100 entsprechen.

80 oder so würde mir ausreichen da ich gerne den Rest so von der WoW noch erkunden und näher kennenlernen wollen würde nach langer Pause und quasi Neuanfang.

 

Ich nutze kein TS bin Anfang 40 und suche nur jemand dem ich vielleicht so den Gratismonat bescheren kann oder das ein oder andere Mount als Belohnung.

Hinzu käme ja noch das Level verschenken wo man quasi sich einen Char pushen lassen kann.

 

Server wäre mir eigentlich soweit erstmal egal. Die müssen auch nicht alle auf dem selben Server sein.

 

Wenn 1 100er und 1-2 weitere Chars auf einen anderen Server wären, wäre mir das ganz lieb.

 

Wer Lust und Interesse hat einfach hier mal antworten.

 

Sollte ja nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Zeitlich wäre ich derzeit recht flexibel.

 

Schön wäre es wenn man mir 4 Netherstofftaschen und das ganz normale fliegen spendieren würde.

 

Daher, bei Interesse einfach mal ne Meldung drunter abgeben.

 

LG


----------



## feKshax (8. September 2016)

Grüß dich,

 

füg mich doch mal zu deinem battle.net hinzu: dylanwtf#2450

hätte lust dich zu werben =)

 

mfg

feks


----------



## Kaerosus (12. September 2016)

Hey.  Bin der Max, knapp 23 Jahre, aus Dortmund. Also, wenn du magst, dann können wir auf Blackrock starten. Hab da schon 2 100er, 1 105er und würde dich mit ausreichend Taschen und mindestens für den ersten Char 310% Fliegen versorgen, außerdem helf ich dir auch gerne Erfolge zu farmen für z.B. Mounts. Da du kein Ts nutzen möchtest, vielleicht Skype? Oder lieber ganz ohne? Onlinezeiten: Meistens gegen Abend ab 18.30 frühestens bis 3Uhr+, am Wochenende Samstags bis 18.00 Sonntag ab 4 oder ab 16-22 Uhr bis ca. 4Uhr. Gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen/Unregelmäßigkeiten, dient nur zur groben Übrsicht.

THCJunkie#2715


----------

